# Casting advice



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to try to get into casting, so I'll take all the advice my little sawdust brain can absorb, alumilite is what I want to use so where is the best and most reasonable place to get it ? Dyes ? Any and all advice is welcome, I'm sure I can figure out how to make molds and have material coming for molds, how to mix, pour, times etc. 
I am yours to educate folks!
Thanks
Joe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2018)

@rocky1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 12, 2018)

shadetree_1 said:


> Looks like I'm going to try to get into casting, so I'll take all the advice my little sawdust brain can absorb, alumilite is what I want to use so where is the best and most reasonable place to get it ? Dyes ? Any and all advice is welcome, I'm sure I can figure out how to make molds and have material coming for molds, how to mix, pour, times etc.
> I am yours to educate folks!
> Thanks
> Joe


Watching ... I'm interested


----------



## The100road (Apr 12, 2018)

From what I have seen, most alumilite resin and dye suppliers pretty much all have the same pricing.


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just a copied post from someone on casting sales page on Facebook...

Just a heads up for our members... micapowder.com has 50% off the entire site right now. Great prices on good mica powders. Get it before the sale is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Just a copied post from someone on casting sales page on Facebook...
> 
> Just a heads up for our members... micapowder.com has 50% off the entire site right now. Great prices on good mica powders. Get it before the sale is over.



Are their powders ok to use with Alumilite ? Remember I know nothing about casting or dyes or powders or how to mix what, that's why I started this thread. Thanks


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2018)

What supplier do those of you who cast use for the most part, I'm just learning to walk here folks, so to speak.


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 12, 2018)

shadetree_1 said:


> Are their powders ok to use with Alumilite ? Remember I know nothing about casting or dyes or powders or how to mix what, that's why I started this thread. Thanks


I think they work with all casting materials.. I may be wrong but I follow 2 different Facebook pages for casting and seams like a lot of people use these powders ... you might also look up turntex.com .. Curtis sales aluminite and dyes also had lots of helpful info and some videos


----------



## jetcn1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dharma trading sells pearl ex which works well .


----------

